# James Satterfield TBH website



## Steve_in_NC (Apr 9, 2000)

James Satterfield put up a TBH website:
www.gsu.edu/~biojdsx/main.htm 

several years ago that was one of the first good websites concerning TBH's. He has not updated this at all in a few years. 

I emailed him at least 6 months ago and he never responded. Has anyone heard from him? 

Steve


----------



## Scot Mc Pherson (Oct 12, 2001)

I have also tried e-mailing him several times of the past several years. One gives up after a while.


----------

